# Is 3 year old too old to start agility?



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Nellie will be 3 next year and I'm trying to find a good program she can go in to. Is this too old?

I know recall is really important...what other things are the MOST important to teach a dog new to agility?

thanks!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope not...My two are 5 and I am taking my first lesson tonight!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You can't teach old dogs new tricks? FALSE!

I've seen quite a few senior dogs take a stab at new things. Are they slower at it? Sure, but its still fun.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Senior?? 3 isn't a senior is it?? 

Recall, targeting and following your had, what else to work on this winter while I try and find a program? thanks!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Not too young at all!!

Sit, down and stay are all important too. Just working with your dog, playing with them and teaching them that you are fun will all help.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

my boy is 7 1/2 and I've considered doing some agility training with him. He's scared of the weave poles though...:doh:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I bet Conner could do some agility, I am certain you could get him over his weave pole issue! Sammy was scared of the weaves when we first started. He did not want to get within 10 feet of them. Silly boy!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dear Lord I hope not! Its on Tracer's to-do list and he is 3.5! 
;-)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Angelina said:


> Senior?? 3 isn't a senior is it??
> 
> Recall, targeting and following your had, what else to work on this winter while I try and find a program? thanks!


LOL No, 3 isn't senior, I was just stating that I've seen seniors doin' it


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Absolutely not! I introduced Maxine to it at 8.5. There were things she chose not to do, but that was ok she was older and we never planned to run her just play. She loved it. 

Agility is a great sport for any dog, any age (well old enough if you know what I mean) and any breed. Too many people I talk to say "I wanted to do agility but my dog is not fast". So what, go have fun with YOUR DOG!!! That is the biggest thing you will get out of agility. 

People I know who have gotten bitten by the bug in classes, I tell them just wait until you trial that is a whole 'nother thing. But you don't have to trial, it just takes the fun to another level. It truly is the teamwork and the game WITH your dog that makes is fun. That is why retiring Belle was so hard. We LOVED to play together.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito is just making his debut now, he's 4-1/2! Although we did do a couple of puppy classes a few years ago, this year is the first we've really done anything. 3 isn't too old at all!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Nope--in fact I hope to start my 2 year old in the future. We are too busy and committed to field and obedience to do it now. My friend's Ch MACH didn't even start training until he was like 3 or 4...


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

That is great to hear. I am reseaching places now and will continue to work on her sit/stays and recalls. Problem is we have too much darn fun together so will have to keep the lessons short! Since my horse is retired and I can't afford to care for another I have to move forward with a project so Cannella is it. The agility for fun class we did last year she was fearless, just a little bored and still acting up a bit. I think starting her this fall will be better for her mentally as well....

thank you again. K


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Kailey started competing in agility this year and she is 7 years old.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@Angelina

I just saw this. Jake turned 4 in July and we started Agility lessons in March of this year.
He got his Novice JWW in three straight with placements (not one NQ) at the end of August.
On Sunday he was the only dog out of 21 who Qed in Open JWW. So... 3 years old is definitely not too old to start Agility. As long as your dog is healthy and is having fun go for it. If anything I think starting older has it's advantages - more focus and if you have been showing in other venues you are a step ahead in terms of being a team.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess is 1 1/2 and has done three levels of agility. He is definitely more easily disracted than the older dogs. He thinks it's one big meet and greet. About halfway into the session, after he has kissed all the dogs and their owners, we are able to get down to work. I think starting at an older age has advantages.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Kirby started at 3 and she loves it. Doesn't quite get the working on the right side (darn obedience) but we are having fun and it is helping her confidence.

If they are healthy they are not to old to learn agility, now how competitive they will be - who knows. But just for fun is good too.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks all...still trying to find a place in my area to train. Meanwhile working on the sit and down from a distance...hard to do by yourself! Cannella wants to come to me and then lay down! But she will get it...


----------

